# Jack lalane juicer and apple juice.



## muddstopper (Oct 11, 2021)

I have been using my jack lalane juicer for several years to make tomatoe juice. Cut the stem off a tomatoe and throw the whole thing into the juicer and you can make about 10-11 quarts of juice in about 15min, If you rerun the the pulp. Now I am wanting to try the juicer on apples, the goal is to make some clear apple juice for jelly. I know the normal method is to use a press, but I dont have one and I do have the juicer, so I am asking if anybody has tried running apples thru a juicer, I will core the apples before processing, but do plan on leaving the peel on, if the peel dont clog the machine. The pulp will be used for making apple sauce.


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 11, 2021)

muddstopper said:


> I have been using my jack lalane juicer for several years to make tomatoe juice. Cut the stem off a tomatoe and throw the whole thing into the juicer and you can make about 10-11 quarts of juice in about 15min, If you rerun the the pulp. Now I am wanting to try the juicer on apples, the goal is to make some clear apple juice for jelly. I know the normal method is to use a press, but I dont have one and I do have the juicer, so I am asking if anybody has tried running apples thru a juicer, I will core the apples before processing, but do plan on leaving the peel on, if the peel dont clog the machine. The pulp will be used for making apple sauce.


Been juicing whole apples as long as I can remember.


----------



## muddstopper (Oct 11, 2021)

lone wolf said:


> Been juicing whole apples as long as I can remember.


With a jack lalane type juicer? I have used presses before, just not sure how that little cutting disc in my juicer will hold up. Will it clog if I leave the peeling on. Will it fill up the catch basin with the pulp and not put out much juice.


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 11, 2021)

muddstopper said:


> With a jack lalane type juicer? I have used presses before, just not sure how that little cutting disc in my juicer will hold up. Will it clog if I leave the peeling on. Will it fill up the catch basin with the pulp and not put out much juice.



This is what mine looks like. 









the Juice Fountain® Elite


Embrace the power the professionals do.




www.breville.com


----------



## CentaurG2 (Oct 11, 2021)

I have a steam juicer. If you are just looking to make juice to drink or make into jelly it works very well. You can load it up with pounds of fruit or veggie and you get gallons of juice. I use it mostly for concord grapes. I have also run many pounds of crab apples though it. Handy appliance but it might not be what you are looking for. Never run a small “cold” juicer. Around here, you can get fresh juice from just about anything at the local grocer. High power blenders are a much more common option for certain diets.

Steam Juicer Review: Pros and Cons Using a Steamer Juicer (betterjuicers.com)


----------



## muddstopper (Oct 12, 2021)

lone wolf said:


> This is what mine looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like it has the same cutting disc as the jack lalane. 


CentaurG2 said:


> I have a steam juicer. If you are just looking to make juice to drink or make into jelly it works very well. You can load it up with pounds of fruit or veggie and you get gallons of juice. I use it mostly for concord grapes. I have also run many pounds of crab apples though it. Handy appliance but it might not be what you are looking for. Never run a small “cold” juicer. Around here, you can get fresh juice from just about anything at the local grocer. High power blenders are a much more common option for certain diets.
> 
> Steam Juicer Review: Pros and Cons Using a Steamer Juicer (betterjuicers.com)


I had never heard of a steam juicer until yesterday. Watched a couple videos. Showed them to the wife and she told me to stop watching canning and cooking videos and she wouldnt watch my sawmill and wood splitter videos. Now sure what she s trying to tell me, but I think we already have to many gagets.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Oct 13, 2021)

I must admit, the steam juicer is one of my least used appliances. But it works amazingly well this time of year. I am told you can also use it to make stock. I don’t eat a lot of meat so I have never tried it but if you had access to large amounts of bones or trimmings it would probably be the cats meow. I bet it would make an ideal fish stock but my fish monger sells really good pre made stock.



The Steam Juicer and Meat - Farm Bell Recipes


----------



## muddstopper (Oct 13, 2021)

Wife has a three tier steamer, but it doesnt have the drain hose. It should work just as well, except for the having to unstack the pots to drain the juice. I plan on keeping my eye for one in a yard sale. It might not get used often, but I can see it getting a lot of use during jelly time. I bought a couple pecks of rome apples and will be trying them in the jack lalane juicer. If it works to suit, then I will try it on pears next. Wife usually just makes a 4-8 pint run of jelly at a time. The freezer is full of berries for when the jelly runs out.


----------



## sonny580 (Oct 13, 2021)

steamer here ------ apples minus the core, tomatoes, minus the core, grapes, whole, and right now we are doing food grade pumpkins in it. peel the pumpkins, steam it out good, press it thru a colender and you have libby style pumpkin for use in your baking/cooking.
For the apples, we quarter them, take out the core, then steam the juice out. Bring the juice to a rolling boil, add sugar to taste and if wanted, a dash of cinnamon. Then press the pulp thru the colender and get the smoothest sauce you ever had. add sugar and you have sauce, add cinnamon and it becomes apple butter.
IF you want jelly,--- just put 2 quarts of the juice in a big pan, add 1 package of sure-jell and boil at high flame for 20 mins. , then put in jars,--OR glasses.--here we put everything in quart jars including jams jellies and juices.
We also did TONS of peaches for juice and peach butter.
For peach jam we peel the peaches and mash them in one of our 20qt. stock pots 2 quarts at a time. Mash the peaches up with tato masher, stir in 1 package of sure-jell and cook at rolling boil for 20 mins. and pour into hot jars.


----------



## muddstopper (Oct 13, 2021)

sonny580 said:


> steamer here ------ apples minus the core, tomatoes, minus the core, grapes, whole, and right now we are doing food grade pumpkins in it. peel the pumpkins, steam it out good, press it thru a colender and you have libby style pumpkin for use in your baking/cooking.
> For the apples, we quarter them, take out the core, then steam the juice out. Bring the juice to a rolling boil, add sugar to taste and if wanted, a dash of cinnamon. Then press the pulp thru the colender and get the smoothest sauce you ever had. add sugar and you have sauce, add cinnamon and it becomes apple butter.
> IF you want jelly,--- just put 2 quarts of the juice in a big pan, add 1 package of sure-jell and boil at high flame for 20 mins. , then put in jars,--OR glasses.--here we put everything in quart jars including jams jellies and juices.
> We also did TONS of peaches for juice and peach butter.
> For peach jam we peel the peaches and mash them in one of our 20qt. stock pots 2 quarts at a time. Mash the peaches up with tato masher, stir in 1 package of sure-jell and cook at rolling boil for 20 mins. and pour into hot jars.


Alright Sonny, you need to stop right now. A few more words from you and I will have to go out and buy one of those steamers. My wife has already warned me and I am sure if I buy her a steamer I wont see her again for 3 days. It will take that long for the swelling around my eyes to go down. 

For apples I do intend to core before juiceing. The apple seeds just make things bitter. For Tomatoes in the jack lalane, all I do is cut the stem end off. I dont worry about the black spot on the bottom. I only quarter them if they are to big to go in the juicer. The juicer gets rid of all the seeds. I run the pulp thru at least twice to get maximum juice. The grinding disc seems to get rid of all the peels, the first pass thru, but sometimes you will see a sliver of peel that didnt get ground. I dont worry about it, even if it passes thru after the second and third pass, its in the waste pulp and not in the juice. I think the steamer juicer might be better if your goal is apple sauce or butter. I think my centrifical juicer might extract the juice, but the left over pulp would be so well chopped it would be more like pudding than sause or butter. Which sure jell are you using. wife likes the box with the pink color. It contains more pectin and requires less sugar for jellies. Just another reason to leave the peel on the apples, thats where the pectin is. 

On a side note, filled two trays in the dehydrator today with cayenne pepper. Will dry and grind into powder. I use a small hand held coffee grinder for this. My pepper plants are still bearing and have plenty of green ones hanging. When the greens turn into reds, I will run another batch. we usually only have to grind peppers every couple of years and my wife uses it in everything, including deer repellent.


----------



## sonny580 (Oct 13, 2021)

We use the original box sure jell since it works best for us. The liquid works o.k. too BUT you have to add it later instead of first or it wont work.
As for the steamer,---I would hate to be without it! lol!
Another thing we would be lost without is the freeze-drier!


----------



## muddstopper (Oct 13, 2021)

This is the Sure Jell we use. 



we have never tried the liquid.


----------



## muddstopper (Oct 16, 2021)

Got to say the JackLalane juicer did a real good job of juiceing apples. Juiced apple after coreing and left the peel on. Juice was a nice pink color and the jelly retained that color. Just made 2 qts of juice and ended up with 3.5 pints of jelly. Didnt take long to juice. A lot faster than a steam juicer I think and its pure juice, not juice mixed with steam water. I will be getting a few more apple to make another batch and that will be enough to do us for the year. My wife makes many small batches of different kinds of jellies all year long. Freezer is full of black berries, rasberries, straw berries, and peaches. She pulls out a few bags as needed and turns them into jelly or pies.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Oct 26, 2021)

muddstopper said:


> I have been using my jack lalane juicer for several years to make tomato juice.


fresh tomato juice sure is tasty! i don't have a juicer. but in the past when i had too many tomatoes out of the garden, i have cooked them, then put pcs into the blender... swirled it all up, etc... then cooled. tasty, for sure!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Oct 26, 2021)

sonny580 said:


> *steamer here ------ *apples minus the core, tomatoes, minus the core, grapes, whole, and right now we are doing food grade pumpkins in it. peel the pumpkins, steam it out good, press it thru a colender and you have libby style pumpkin for use in your baking/cooking.
> For the apples, we quarter them, take out the core, then steam the juice out. Bring the juice to a rolling boil, add sugar to taste and if wanted, a dash of cinnamon. Then press the pulp thru the colender and get the smoothest sauce you ever had. add sugar and you have sauce, add cinnamon and it becomes apple butter.
> IF you want jelly,--- just put 2 quarts of the juice in a big pan, add 1 package of sure-jell and boil at high flame for 20 mins. , then put in jars,--OR glasses.--here we put everything in quart jars including jams jellies and juices.
> We also did TONS of peaches for juice and peach butter.
> For peach jam we peel the peaches and mash them in one of our 20qt. stock pots 2 quarts at a time. Mash the peaches up with tato masher, stir in 1 package of sure-jell and cook at rolling boil for 20 mins. and pour into hot jars.


'steamer' here, too! humidity is right up there today, about 97%... just short of rain! lol... that usually is 100%!  want to work outside today. calls for no food! nada! had a light snack, dried fruit yesterday... 30 mins later, i had to work in the shade and stay cool. tuff stuff this SE TX at times. we are a bit overdue for some cooler weather. but, while its incoming... we will earn it! severe frontal collision expected tomorrow and the cold front hits the warm front!

can't wait!


----------

